# Fitton Hall - Derelict - Cambridgeshire - April 2014



## billygroat (Jun 5, 2014)

Morning!

Surprised this is not on here already... place full of character!

Neither Mr B or I were brave enough to go past the rotten stair!! Would have LOVED to see what lay up there!

_Fitton Hall was originally called 'The Manor of Fitton' and was held by Alan de Fitton, the Bishop of Ely. 

The surrounding land was at first very marshy, but by the year 1221, 120 acres of the estate had been 
reclaimed.Over 100 years later, Agnes, the daughter of Sir Lawrence de Flete married Sir Bartholomew Everard and the manor descended into this family, and remained with them for several generations.When the Buckworths took over, the house was rebuilt. By 1728, the manor consisted of 87.5 acres, 5 of which were woodland, 11.5 were arable and the remainder was pasture. In 1824 the property was sold to a silver plater from Sheffield for £2,990. This farmhouse has now replaced the old manor building. _

I liked it here even though it was pouring with rain and very grey!

Panoramic shots are poor as they are from my mobile

Full set https://www.flickr.com/photos/organize/?start_tab=one_set72157645003753352

Enjoy 



Untitled photo by billygroat, on Flickr


Untitled photo by billygroat, on Flickr


Untitled photo by billygroat, on Flickr


Untitled photo by billygroat, on Flickr


Untitled photo by billygroat, on Flickr


Untitled photo by billygroat, on Flickr


Untitled photo by billygroat, on Flickr


Untitled photo by billygroat, on Flickr


Untitled photo by billygroat, on Flickr


Untitled photo by billygroat, on Flickr


Untitled photo by billygroat, on Flickr


Untitled photo by billygroat, on Flickr


Untitled photo by billygroat, on Flickr


Untitled photo by billygroat, on Flickr


Untitled photo by billygroat, on Flickr


Untitled photo by billygroat, on Flickr


Untitled photo by billygroat, on Flickr


Untitled photo by billygroat, on Flickr


Untitled photo by billygroat, on Flickr


Untitled photo by billygroat, on Flickr


Untitled photo by billygroat, on Flickr


Untitled photo by billygroat, on Flickr


Untitled photo by billygroat, on Flickr


20140511_102556 by billygroat, on Flickr


20140511_102500 by billygroat, on Flickr


20140511_102635 by billygroat, on Flickr


Untitled photo by billygroat, on Flickr


----------



## mrtoby (Jun 5, 2014)

Nice, get up them stairs!!!


----------



## billygroat (Jun 5, 2014)

mrtoby said:


> Nice, get up them stairs!!!



I'm not exactly svelt


----------



## egodge (Jun 5, 2014)

Some lovely pics - particularly like the cobwebby door! Stunning place - thanks for sharing


----------



## Stealthstar79 (Jun 5, 2014)

Great Stuff!
Love the first shot with the ponies


----------



## flyboys90 (Jun 5, 2014)

Love the open door shot halfway up the stairs,cant wait for the shots you,ll be taking when you go up!!Great reort & photos thanks for sharing.


----------



## billygroat (Jun 5, 2014)

flyboys90 said:


> Love the open door shot halfway up the stairs,cant wait for the shots you,ll be taking when you go up!!Great reort & photos thanks for sharing.



I can't go up!!!

This place isnt secret so I'm expecting some great pics from people who love doing dodgy stairs!


----------



## roomthreeonefive (Jun 5, 2014)

Lovely place
Great pics


----------



## cunningplan (Jun 5, 2014)

billygroat said:


> I can't go up!!!
> 
> This place isnt secret so I'm expecting some great pics from people who love doing dodgy stairs!



mockingbird would be up for it  9 stone soaking 

Another nice find and it looks like it was a good looking place.


----------



## NakedEye (Jun 6, 2014)

liking this place with its extensive decay, lovely white door!!


----------



## mockingbird (Jun 6, 2014)

really nice outside, like the bones aswel good find you two!


----------



## billygroat (Jun 6, 2014)

cunningplan said:


> mockingbird would be up for it  9 stone soaking
> 
> Another nice find and it looks like it was a good looking place.



.........

Maybe you could both go?


----------



## Onmyown (Jun 6, 2014)

Nice one, I'd deffo be up for it&#55357;&#56836;


----------



## UrbanX (Jun 6, 2014)

Nice one, cheers for sharing!  
When did you say you were going up the stairs?


----------



## billygroat (Jun 6, 2014)

UrbanX said:


> Nice one, cheers for sharing!
> When did you say you were going up the stairs?



Cheeky!!!


----------

